# Lever machine for a Noob- terrible idea or no?



## bjb (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Brand new to the forum and currently no espresso machine. Love a fruity espresso or a flat white and I'm keen to recreate the experience at home.

Happy to wait some time until buying and make the right purchase, though probably in the sub £600 range. I'd rather buy once and buy well. Will make 2 cups most days, more at the weekend.

I found the 'read this first' article very interesting; I was wondering if a lever machine gets you more for your money? Would I be mad to get one as a first machine given that I don't really know what I'm doing?

Thanks all,

Ben


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Unfortunately I cannot help you, however welcome to the forum it'll not be long before someone will be along that can help or give you guidance.....

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome









It depends what lever you are thinking of, I would say. I personally enjoyed going through the stages - h/x, double boiler, the the L-R.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't forget you'll need to budget for a decent grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you re prepared to do some work yourself you could get a decent Lever machine and grinder in your budget


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Go for it.

For your budget you can get a good secondhand La Pavoni and ex commercial grinder, tamper, scales, some coffee and still have plenty of change left over.

I went down this route a few years back for my first proper machine. It takes a few weeks to get the hang of it but I've never looked back. They have a steep learning curve but possibly the best machines to learn and understand how the espresso extraction process works.

The limitations with these machines is multiple coffees in a row as they overheat but for 2 a day they're perfect. I make on average 3-4 a day with mine and could make a lot more.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For two cups a day, you can get a second hand La Pavoni in good condition and a second hand grinder. If it's two a day but not in a row, in all honesty a hand grinder like a feldgrind will do you just fine. If hand grinding first float your boat, a second hand Eureka Mignon will also be well within budget. You can get it for a total of £350 - £450 or so, so plenty to spare for a few accessories, a set of gaskets/seals etc if you need to replace it and good quality fresh coffee.


----------



## bjb (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks All, it's very cool how many knowledgeable people are out there with good advice so quickly! So glad I joined up ?

MediumRoastSteam,

I'll make two cups in a row; one for myself and one for my wife first thing in the morning. I have a cheapy hand grinder already that I've used for pour-over and honestly it's too much hard work for 6am!

So guess the Eureka Mignon or similar would be the way forward- I notice there are several models; anything I should look for?

I should ask the question too- given I'll mostly use it first thing in the morning, after I've got over the initial learning curve, is it reasonable to expect to preheat the machine while I have a shower, then once preheated, grind and get two coffees out in 5 minutes, give or take? If I'm aiming for this, would it change your advice?

Thanks!



MediumRoastSteam said:


> For two cups a day, you can get a second hand La Pavoni in good condition and a second hand grinder. If it's two a day but not in a row, in all honesty a hand grinder like a feldgrind will do you just fine. If hand grinding first float your boat, a second hand Eureka Mignon will also be well within budget. You can get it for a total of £350 - £450 or so, so plenty to spare for a few accessories, a set of gaskets/seals etc if you need to replace it and good quality fresh coffee.


----------



## bjb (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks NoPaperCup, (and great name, couldn't agree more from an environmental and taste perspective!)

Think I'll take your advice. Do you use the steam wand much?


----------



## bjb (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks coffeechap,

I'm pretty handy but new to this game and don't have the capacity for any actual metalworking- what sort of work is involved with a second hand lever machine? Is is just part replacement and cleaning?


----------



## bjb (Nov 10, 2018)

Cheers ashcroc,

What proportion would you spend on a grinder? Or would a hard figure be better?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would just buy a hand grinder with your 2 coffee's a day.


----------



## bjb (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks Mildred,

I look forward to one day knowing what all the things under your post mean

I'm guessing on my budget it probably means the La Pavoni Europiccola. Any other good ones in budget you'd recommend?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

bjb said:


> Thanks Mildred,
> 
> I look forward to one day knowing what all the things under your post mean


I am looking forward to that day myself!



> I'm guessing on my budget it probably means the La Pavoni Europiccola. Any other good ones in budget you'd recommend?


Looks like the Pav fits your budget perfectly. And as others have mentioned a hand grinder or Mignon would be just the job. Second hand grinders pop up quite frequently in the For Sale boards


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

bjb said:


> Thanks All, it's very cool how many knowledgeable people are out there with good advice so quickly! So glad I joined up
> 
> MediumRoastSteam,
> 
> ...


You can pre heat the machine. The beauty of the Pavoni is they it takes less than 10 minutes to warm up and ready to pull!

I had my sister and husband around for a few days and that was fine. 5 minutes should be fine for two flat whites using a jug which can take enough milk for both of you. You can even buy two coffee baskets, prepare the coffee and just swap the the baskets and pull again. This will tidy up your workflow for sure.

Just make sure that you buy a single hole tip for your machine as the three hole version is not the easiest thing to use. Some people can do it. I had a 4 hole steam wand on a different machine before and I had no trouble. However the stock tip of the la Pavoni is not greet for microfoam and flat whites. I'd say it's more suitable for Italian style cappuccinos.

Good luck and any questions ask away!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

bjb said:


> Thanks NoPaperCup, (and great name, couldn't agree more from an environmental and taste perspective!)
> 
> Think I'll take your advice. Do you use the steam wand much?


I have never used the steam wand, I just drink espresso although I should have a go. I hear these machines are good at steaming milk especially if you change the tip.

These machines are really sensitive to grind setting. In the short term you could probably get away with an Aergrind/Feldgrind but I would recommend if you have the space buying a second hand professional grinder that has been adapted for single dosing. They come up all the time on the sales forum for less than £200, the grind quality will be better than more kitchen friendly grinders at that budget and if you decide to upgrade in the future you probably won't lose anything selling it on.


----------

